# Our 9yr old chronic liver disease: mystery



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, especially in the difficult circumstances that bring you to us.

I have no insights to share, but my posting here will "bump up" this thread so that others who know more may see it and post.

Good luck to you and your boy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Were his previous liver values normal? 

I talked to a surgeon about elevated liver values when my lab mix had a cancerous tumor removed. He told me that he owned a dog that had elevated liver values all his life and it was a 'normal' for him, never was sick and could not find a cause for it. So, that was his normal liver value apparently. 
My lab mix had elevated ALT for almost 2 years without any known cause and he was on Denamarin for it, which helped it get lower and stay only slightly elevated. 

Another thought: have they tested for diseases such as Cushing's disease which can cause elevated liver values?


----------

